# Taoist Thrusts



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

So I was reading about the Taoist Thrusts and it's something I never heard of until now.  

I assume this works best in missionary. Basically you start with 9 shallow thrusts. From what I read these shallow thrusts are slow and to be perfectly clear, shallow means that you are only inserting your penis head half way in then you slowly remove it until the head of your penis is at the front of her inner labia. Do this at a nice smooth rhythm 9 times. Once you get to the 9th rep, the 10, you go deep! You plunge that bad boy in there like you are trying to bust through the other side!

After that deep thrust you are supposed to repeat it but instead of 9 shallow thrusts you do 8, then 7 etc..... At the end you are supposed to be giving her only deep thrusts. 

I also read it helps a man last longer and can make a woman orgasm. 

Either way I never tried it although it sounds tantra like to me which I think is cool 

Anyone ever try this?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My husband tries to tease me with shallow thrusting, and sometimes he does it cool his jets. I hate it! It stops too short of the right place. It does nothing for me.

But that's just me...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

All of my thrusts are shallow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> My husband tries to tease me with shallow thrusting, and sometimes he does it cool his jets. I hate it! It stops too short of the right place. It does nothing for me.
> 
> But that's just me...


Different strokes (literally) for different folks! My wife loves the shallow teasing strokes, unless she's at the point where that no longer works.

NewHubs, remember that sex isn't a formula, it's an exploration. You can try new things like this, but remember that it may not work for your partner, or may work with modifications. It's fun to try new things, though, and incorporate them in your repertoire to the extent they work and provide variety.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Different strokes (literally) for different folks! My wife loves the shallow teasing strokes, unless she's at the point where that no longer works.
> 
> NewHubs, remember that sex isn't a formula, it's an exploration. You can try new things like this, but remember that it may not work for your partner, or may work with modifications. It's fun to try new things, though, and incorporate them in your repertoire to the extent they work and provide variety.


Absolutely! Give it a try and see if she likes it!

Different strokes......:rofl:


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

My wife says shallow thrusts tease her, which she hates.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

When you have a big tractor you don't plow the field shallow.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Thound said:


> All of my thrusts are shallow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe Thound only has a little 7hp lawn tractor?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

This sounds interesting...I must try.

I do, however, like to park my Cadillac all the way in the garage!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

askari said:


> Maybe Thound only has a little 7hp lawn tractor?


3.5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

All depending on the mood ...... and of course variety is always good !!

Shallow trusts is more like " teasing me " and deep , hard ones are more like " i mean business " here ummm either or i wont complain ahem ahem


----------

